# Lady Pink's Adoption Journey



## Pink Lady 66

Well we first enquired back in Oct 2009 however could not attend an Information Session until Jan 2010 due to a holiday, xmas and bad snow.

Well we finally made it to our information session on Wed 20 Jan 2010 - everyone was really nice, we had a quick chat with a SW and showed an interest in having a Home Visit.

Well today I got the call from a SW and our Home Visit is booked in for 3 Feb 2010, so I shall be frantically cleaning and clearing out the house in preparation.  I am nervous and excited at the same time, as I have been waiting 14 years to become a mother and now on the long path to hopefully having my dream come true.


----------



## wynnster

Hi Lady Pink

Good to hear you finally got to an info session and are now on the road to adoption - Best of luck with your home visit, i'm sure it will be fine and they probably wont even look round your house after all that cleaning  

I look forward to reading your diary and your updates  

Wynnster x


----------



## Camly

hiya lady pink

 welcome.  whoohooooo!! to getting ur home visit    look forward to hearing more. x x x x x


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well the big day for my first home visit has nearly arrived and I am getting very nervous


----------



## nic68

Good luck for tomorrow for your home visit. we have all been nervous the same as you and frantically cleaned the house so it looks lovely when they visit. best wishes for the rest of your journey.

nic x


----------



## Camly

best of luck - not that u will need it. im sure it will be fine. keep us posted. x x x


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Thanks all i have taken the day off work and now after 3 weeks the house seems quite tidy and clean, just waiting now anxiously til 3 pm, even dog has gone off to the groomers for a bath.


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well she has been and gone and it was very hard work, I dont know whether we gave her the answers she wanted to hear.

She asked why we wanted to adopt, and we sort of told her why and then she asked hubbie is there anything you wish to add, i thought then we hadnt said enough.

she was asking what we knew about dealing with difficult children and i said i was reading books etc, she said hubbie should be reading them too and that the decision who was going on next prep was based on how well we are prepared for a difficult child, and that if they felt we were not ready our prep course would be delayed and we would have to read more.

After she left I felt a bit disponded, she left us with the forms etc to complete but I dont know whether we are good enough for the next course


----------



## kittykat1234

Hey Lady Pink,

Just read your diary so far!

From what i have read and been told ( i am no expert) i think the sw was just trying to prepare you for the worst case scenario and anything on the way to that! What i mean is, as i am sure you are aware, most of these kids are gonna have issues of some sort, wheather it be attachment,effects of substance/alcohol abuse,disabilities,learning difficulties etc etc and so the sw's have to try and make us be totally prepared for this and it can sometimes come accross as they are being v v negative or trying to put you off but they are just trying to prep you as best as possible (i think). 

Try not to get down or dispondant and carry on reading, reading, reading and filling your form in. I am only at my CRB checks stage and then i get a sw visit ready for prep but have already read flying solo, adopting a child, and down loaded loads on attachment issues and how to deal with some of the effects, misuse of drugs and alcohol during pregnancy and solutions to things like bed wetting, fussy eating, not sleeping etc as i want to be as prepared as possible for these things as they are very likely to happen- well some at least.

Hope that helps a bit and keep your chin up as i am sure it will all be fine xxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well phoned on Tuesday SW told me we would either get a letter by the end of February to say we have been offered a place on the next prep course, or we will get a phonecall to say we have not been chosen for this one but will be going on next one in September.


----------



## mmmbop

Just thought I would say hello,the waiting is so hard,
I have my fingers  and toes,crossed for you,
Love MMbop,xx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well today was the closing date for applications and I am hoping that we are going on the course, the adoption manager will sift through the forms and pick the most suitable couples or singles to go on the course, i just am hoping and praying we are one of them as I really dont want to have to wait til September for the next course.


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well we thought we ought to get some more experience in looking after children so we volunteered to look after our two neices who are 5 and 7 today, they arrived at 10 and we took them out to local play barn and animals, both got completely dirty and needed to change their clothes, got back after having a picnic in the rain to take out our dog up the field needless to say with the rain they both fell over and had to put the 2nd machine wash of the day on, luckily they bought plenty of clothes with them, finally got them settled to watch a dvd upstairs at 3pm and i must have been up and down the stairs at least 10 times fetching and carrying for them, took them out for tea and after having to play pass the parcel with both of them me and the dog, the dog won the prize funnily enough which was the 5 year olds nintendo ds, i laughed so much.  
Both are now shattered and in bed hopefully asleep, i am quite worn out and ready for bed myself, i think i had forgotten how hard it was, their mother had mentioned that we are hoping to have a child of our own, they automatically thought i had to be pregnant to have a child, and thought it quite strange that we could hopefully one day turn up with a little boy in tow who would be not much younger than them.

I can say i enjoyed my day and hope to do it again in a few weeks when i have recovered.  No doubt they will be up at 6am, however the little one did say if we wake up early we wont bother you we will play on our ds.  AAh.


----------



## kittykat1234

Ahhhrrrr thats sooooooooooooooo nice and very funny to read the bit about the dog winning the prize 

Glad you have all had a good fun packed day! No wonder your shattered - remember tho not every day would be that fun packed with things so hopefully not so tiring  

Keep us posted on when you hear about the prep course - i have evrything crosssed for you both       

I attended a AUK course today on parental substance misuse -  VERY good and learnt a lot!! Its definately something i will be thinking about ticking for on the list when asked what i feel i could take on - drugs abuse more so i feel than alcohol as alcohol can have some awful effects- but all depends on the situation and i have to be realistic, for mine and the childs sake!

Good luck and keep the posts coming xxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Still no news from our visiting SW to let us know whether we are on prep course in May  

I am getting anxious now !

Have to start thinking now about the spare bedroom and how and when we are going to decorate whether we are successful or not in adopting it is the only room not in a presentable state, have got quite a few homebase vouchers from xmas and my birthday and managed to pick up a lovely used pine bed on ebay, so picked that up today.  If we hear we are going on course in May i might be tempted to start stripping off wallpaper.


----------



## kittykat1234

I am sure you will be on it!! Why wouldn't you be??

I have everythinf x'd for you and as soon as you know let us know on here!

Good luck! xxx


----------



## Tarango

Hi LP, 

Just wanted to say good luck and I hope you are on the May prep course   
Nothing is ever fast is the world of Social Services, it could be that they haven't even looked at the apps yet!! (wouldn't surprise me   )
Also, if you are not successful on the next prep course, please don't think SS don't consider you 'good enough' to adopt, they will be looking at what children they have waiting/ coming through and will be using that as a guide. How many children are you going for? What age(s)?

We didn't do anything on our spare room until a few weeks ago - it was neutral though and when they looked around the house for our health and safety check they did comment that they could see it being a child's bedroom. We have thinned all the junk out of it now and repainted it - neutral again!!
If it makes you feel better, I would strip that wall paper off (it's amazing how long this takes) and get painting!  

You did make me laugh describing your day with your nieces - we looked after our goddaughter and she wore us out!  


good luck in your journey xxxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well as we hadn't heard anything from SW regarding our application was supposed to hear by last friday decided to call today.

She called me back to say that the Adoption Manager had not had time to look at all the applications and wont be looking at them again til late April  

She said it doesnt necessarily mean you wont be chosen for the prep course in May however if you are chosen it could be short notice.

That means I have to wait another 2 months til I even hear we are on the course.  I was very tearful after hearing this as if we dont get on the May course we have to wait til September 2010 which will mean we have waited 1 year from 1st initial phonecall.

I am feeling down and dispondent and I understand the process can take a long time but dont think as if we are even on the ladder yet.


----------



## Camly

hiya ladyp


   im so sorry that ur feeling    the whole process can be very long drawn but wanted to say that we heard about the prep grps quite last minute so it can happen.  i will be keeping my fingers, toes and eyes crossed that u get on the prep gprs in may.      

lots of love and luck x x x x x x x x


----------



## Pink Lady 66

I have just emailed a local VA to make enquiries as to whether they would be able to take us on.


----------



## panorama

Hi Lady Pink 

Sorry to hear about the wait, I too am waiting after having had my initial visit last september. I was also hoping for May/June but I was told it probably won't start till September. The wait is so frustrating isn't it?   But hopefully the months will fly by...

You could try a VA and they normally can start you quicker, but it does mean that the matching can sometimes take longer if you want a specific age of child, particularly younger, as VA's don't have access to pools of children like LA's. We decided the wait would be worth it for that. Also my VA did prep and then home study whereas the LA does them both together so may take less time anyway. So probably best to ask that.

If there is a chance you can get on prep course in May you could get going quite soon so I would probably wait - 2 months will be over in no time! And at least then it will be summer!!  

Good luck with whatever you decide!

Alli x


----------



## kittykat1234

Hi Lady pink,

Sooooooooo sorry you are having to wait sooooooooooo long, i know they all vary but does seem an awful long time!! 

Like alli suggested, try the VA but may take longer to match you - but least you will have got started quicker and will feel you are getting somewhere  

Your not anywhere near birmingham are you as they seem to be pretty fast!!   - I have only just started as you know - got my first hv on tues  , but have spoken to a couple who are through bham and its all happened from first phone call to being matched in 16 months!! 

Keep us posted and no harm in ringing round other LA'S and VA'S  

Chin up - it will happen for you xxx


----------



## mmmbop

Ladyp
big BIG BIG hugs  coming your way,no great words of advice,but we are here for you all the way.

love M'bop,xxxx


----------



## Maccer

Hi Lady Pink,

I have no words of wisdom, but just wanted to say sorry you are not getting the answers you need and want, this process is a slow and frustrating one and I think it can test the most patient person, I honestly hope the VA will take you on and your LA sees sense and has a look at your forms.  I will be keeping everything crossed for you.  Let us know what the VA says.   

Take care

Mx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Many thanks for all your kind words, I spoke to a lovely VA yesterday and they seemed very positive however their open evening was today and we were too late to attend, there next open day is not til june 2010 so we have sort of decided to wait and see what LA say and if we are not going to get on the May Prep course we may well attend the VA evening in June.  The VA was honest though and said they only home hard to place children, older children and children on be my parent so if we were looking for something else it would be best to go with LA.


----------



## nic68

So sorry to hear of your long wait. Our initial enquiry was in the July and were accepted on the course in the September which was quick. It may be worth you looking at other LA in other areas if your prepared to travel for the course, as our course was only over two weeks and the another 2 weeks two months later. We didn't travel far but there was a couple in our group who were from another area. Sometimes it can help being from a different area as may get placed quicker like they did, as sometimes children need to be placed out of the area. Good luck. Nic x


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Hi all
The reason why we have chosen an out of area LA was because they were advertising for adopters who were out of the area, we are about half hour out of town and they said that would be ideal, as to be honest we never venture into the main town.

She said that this would be a very good plus point for us plus the fact we dont want to adopt a baby, hopefully 3 - 6, she was quite optimistic when we had our visit however now after not hearing anything and having to phone I was a cad disappointed.  However I suppose it is just luck whether the course is soon for some people or maybe long in our case.  Trying to keep myself busy and just started up an adoption savings account, in which my very kind father started if off with £3k.


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well I decided to give my LA a call and guess what the SW was not in but she hopefully will call me back tomorrow, the questions I have now asked is whether they can tell me whether the prep course for May is full, and how likely would it be that I would be chosen for the next one in September, 2010.  I am hoping that she will be nice to me tomorrow as previously she has been a bit off.

I also had a callback from my own local council in which i live in today and guess what they say they will not take me on as they cannot place their children within their area, so she suggested I contacted two neighbouring councils, which I did and talk about contradictary answers both said they dont take people on outside of their area, now come on how can one say they cant take on in their area and the other two say they cant take on outside their area.  

I also made a call to a local VA who informed me that it would be highly unlikely a child under 6 would be considered to be placed with us, and said if we do decide to apply with them we shall need to sign up and do voluntry work with behaviour problem children,  dont quite know how we will do this as we both work full time, and will only be available weekends.

I am today very sad and now wondering do I carry on, they make it so difficult for us, how on earth are you supposed to get your foot on the ladder.

I am seriously wondering now is it all worth it !  Have cried a few tears today, and keep thinking been through all the unable to have a child of our own, ivf and now seem to be getting no where fast in trying to adopt.


----------



## Maccer

Hello,

I can't offer any advice but I am so so sorry you are going through this, it must be so frustrating, no wonder you have cried a few tears, I hope your sw'er contacts you tomorrow with some good news, you deserve it  .  I cannot understand why they make it so difficult just to start the process in your la.  Let us know what the la says, I hope your sw'er had a good weekend and will be in a good mood tomorrow when you speak to her. 


Take care

Mx


----------



## kittykat1234

Hi lady pink,

I am also soooooooooo sorry you are having this many problems!!!

Did the local VA say why it would be unlikely that you would get a child under 6 and that you will have to do vol work with children with behaviourable problems? Don't get me wrong, i understand why people would need exp of children with problems but what i am asking is why have they told you that you both need to do this Have you requested children over 6 with problems or is this all they have available?  

It really does sound like you are having to through it and i just don't understand it as there are all these kids that need a home and here you are ready and willing?? I am really confused why you are having soooo many problems!

I wish you all the luck and keep us posted and good luck for the phone call later xxxx


----------



## panorama

Lady Pink  

Did they say why it was unlikely? Sounds weird to me!

All my LA's closest to me said they couldn't place a child under 5 so I called a couple more and eventually one said they could so don't give up! The actually couldn't understand what the other LA's did with their younger kids! 

Good luck, it is so unfair the hoops we have to jump through but hopefully one day it will all be worth it!

Love Alli xx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well guess what no phone yet again, so I have left another voice mail message on her phone to call me to let me know whether we are actually being considered for the next course (is it all full) or are we likely to be invited to the September one.

Kittykat no i dont know why she said we would have to get experience with difficult children, we have not particularly specified that we would be looking to take on any particular child.

I am so annoyed they dont bother even calling you back, dont they realise that we are waiting and waiting in limbo.  It seems as if this LA is my only choice, I dont have any other option with another LA, the only thing I can think of is to go with a VA and hope we get accepted and then possibly look for a child ourselves on be my parent or CWW.  We have seen a few children on BMP already that would fit our criteria.

Oh I just dont know what to do


----------



## Maccer

Sorry you are still having such a frustrating time, I hope things look brighter soon, I know you don't want to harass them but I think you should call again, see if you can't get hold of someone that can actually give you an answer.  Not fair to put your life on hold just because someone can't give you an answer, you deserve that.

Mx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well i just contacted another LA and they too only take people on in their area, how on earth can my local LA be the only LA who doesnt actually take people on in their area.

I have reached a brick wall and no where to go to.  You would think that the LA in which I live would be willing to take us on but NO they say they dont take people on who live in their area.

I am so mad and annoyed how on earth can anyone get anywhere with answers like that.


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Maccer said:


> Sorry you are still having such a frustrating time, I hope things look brighter soon, I know you don't want to harass them but I think you should call again, see if you can't get hold of someone that can actually give you an answer. Not fair to put your life on hold just because someone can't give you an answer, you deserve that.
> 
> Mx


As the SW assigned to me was the only person who could help me I have to rely on her calling me back, which is yet to happen, I tried calling the main office and all they do is take a message and pass on to her.


----------



## kittykat1234

I honestly can't beleive this!

It all sounds very odd  

My LA place more younger children than any other age, but then thats cause there is a high number that keep coming into the care system in birmingham.

The fact they won't take people in their area is also very strange. I mean i know some children have to be placed out of the area but to not take ppl from their area is odd  

Lets just hope the sw gets in touch and then you can proceed, get approved and look on cww and bmp.

I am keeping everything x'd for you xxxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well guess what still no call and I know she only works mon - wed so if i try and call tomorrow i guess no one will be able to help me.

Please can anyone advise if you have gone with a VA they have insisted that you do voluntry work with children especially behaviour problem children,  as I have had the pack through today and thinking of applying but if I have to do voluntry work dont know how I go about applying.

Thanks


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well as I still had no reply to my call I thought I would phone again this afternoon and guess what she answered she was very apologetic and said she had tried to call last week but I was in a meeting.

She confirmed that we are not out of the running yet there are still spaces on the course for May and we had a good chance of getting on it as we live outside of the city, she implied that if she was making the decision it would be yes however it is up to her Manager, our application will be looked at on 15 April and we should hopefully get a call either way. She said if we were not on the May course we would be on the September one so it is not looking as bleak as I first thought

She has given us the dates of the May course so we can plan in our diaries just in case we get on that course. I am feeling a little happier today, and am busy planning my resources, budgeting, saving, reading lots of books (adoption and child development related) and also nesting and having a general clear out.

Keeping my fingers crossed all is well and we are lucky to get on the earlier course.


----------



## Tarango

Hello LP, 

15 April is not too far away,    you are on the May prep course

Our LA takes adopters on from their area but will not place their children within the 'city limits' ... we are a few miles out of this 'boundary' so have been considered for one of their children. 
They are also in a consortium with other local agencies, so if we were within their city limits, we would only have been considered for a consortium child.

The 'waiting' is definitely the hardest part, it is best to keep busy - have you started wallpaper stripping yet? That could keep you busy for ages!    

fingers crossed you hear good news soon xxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Tarango said:


> Hello LP,
> 
> 15 April is not too far away,   you are on the May prep course
> 
> Our LA takes adopters on from their area but will not place their children within the 'city limits' ... we are a few miles out of this 'boundary' so have been considered for one of their children.
> They are also in a consortium with other local agencies, so if we were within their city limits, we would only have been considered for a consortium child.
> 
> The 'waiting' is definitely the hardest part, it is best to keep busy - have you started wallpaper stripping yet? That could keep you busy for ages!
> 
> fingers crossed you hear good news soon xxx


with regards to papering no we are waiting to hear if we are on the course then i will start stripping, got some wallpaper samples but cant decide i ideally want to decorate in either boy or girls design depending on age of child, but it seems most people have gone neutral, but i think neutral for us would look boring.

So dont really know what to do will have to do all the painting etc and leave the papering til last trouble is if i paper myself it has to be perfect and will take me quite a while.


----------



## Pink Lady 66

I am hoping that by the end of next week we shall know whether you not we are on the prep course, if we are we shall start stripping the paper off the bedroom set aside for little one.  Strange our decorator turned up to day wanting my hubbie to do some work for him, so I politely asked if he could return the favour and do our papering and painting etc.  

I do so hope we are on the May course and we can feel as if things are moving abit, I shall not be too disappointed if we have to wait til September but really want to get moving quicker, as it is now nearly 8 months since we made our initial phone call.

I am keeping my fingers crossed still that we are in with a chance


----------



## kittykat1234

Lady Pink i have everything crossed too    

I am in the middle of the adoption diary at the moment and it's BRILLIANT!!!! Gives a brilliant insight into the prep training and hs and much more as it's a true story of one couples journey!! I have highlighted so much of it so i can  relate back to it nearer prep training and hs!

Good luck xxx


----------



## Maccer

How you doing Lady Pink?

I hope you get some answers this week    .

Mx


----------



## Camly

hiya LP

Here's hoping u get some good news soon   


love camly x x x


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well no news as yet  

Was hoping to get a phonecall or letter but nothing as yet going to wait til next wed then will call as i am away then for a week, and wont want to not know either way.

I just wish things didnt take so long to happen


----------



## Camly

sorry no news yet    ss land is very sloooooooowwwww.

hopefully hear something soon x x x x x


----------



## Pink Lady 66

HOORAY !!!!!!!       
We have had our letter confirming we are provisionally on the May Prep Course providing all CRB and references are done and are ok.

We have the dates been phoning my referees to warn them, luckily none of them are on holiday between now and then so fingers crossed we should have them back in time.

I am so happy I now feel as it things are moving for us after my 16 year wait for a child.


----------



## Camly

whhoohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! great news    keep us posted x x x x


----------



## Maccer

So so so thrilled for you Lady Pink   Keep us informed please.

Mx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Lady Pink said:


> HOORAY !!!!!!!
> We have had our letter confirming we are provisionally on the May Prep Course providing all CRB and references are done and are ok.
> 
> We have the dates been phoning my referees to warn them, luckily none of them are on holiday between now and then so fingers crossed we should have them back in time.
> 
> I am so happy I now feel as it things are moving for us after my 16 year wait for a child.


SW phoned me today with an update to say we are defo on course, she will start the references now and send us the crb check forms and as long as it is all done and is ok by start of home study we shall be fine. I am so pleased !!! I could sing a song and dance.


----------



## kittykat1234

Excellent    

Sooooooooooooo pleased for you!! xxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Received our application forms today for our CRB checks, only been in 30 mins from work and I have already completed them and stashed them securely with all our id. Hoping to take them up to the SW on Monday afternoon in order to get them up there quick and get the ball rolling. No hanging around for me want to get it all done and dusted as quick as I can.

I have pre warned out referees that they should be contacted soon just to get them motivated a bit.

Feel more positive now about everything and as I said before feels as if things are moving.

So I am so very very happy


----------



## Pink Lady 66

I took the completed CRB forms with our id up to the SW yesterday along with the confirmation letter confirming out attendance on the Prep Course starting on 11 May 2010, the SW could see how keen I was she even commented on it, I wanted to get the forms up to her quick as she said otherwise I would have had to wait til she could book us in for a visit, she seemed a lot more friendlier this time around, and said we would have no problems with our CRB's, I have already had one done for my job and my hubbie has nothing to worry about either.  Also had to pay £20 for an applicants workbook apparantely our local LA uses this on Prep Course and she thought it good that we should buy one,  going away for the weekend with my sister and her children from 7 - 10 May so will hopefully be all destressed and ready to go on the 11 May 2010.  Will update further after we have been on our first Prep Course Meeting.


----------



## ❣Audrey

Awww fantastic!!!  The last day of your prep course is my birthday - must be a good sign  xxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

All 3 references have now been posted and now only a few days to go until prep course this tuesday of all times to be ill i am not well, went to docs yesterday and been put on steroids and an inhaler as have bad chest and finding it hard to breathe I feel out of breath just dressing this morning.  Hoping though by Tuesday I shall be feeling a little better, off to Exmouth later today for the weekend so hopefully get some relaxation and sea air before the big day next week, my dh is feeling nervous now about the whole thing and I find that I have to stop talking about adoption all the time as it feels as if it is taking over my life.  Good luck to everyone how ever far you are on your journeys


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well we attended our first night at the Prep course yesterday and to say it was enjoyable however somewhat a bit dis organised there were 11 couples all sat around in the canteen with the noisy appliances and I found it hard to hear, it went quick and we were finished by 8.30 everyone seemed so friendly and all in the same boat as to speak.  I think our next session on Thursday will be more informative with guest speakers, etc.  All of our group were from out of area apart from 1 couple who lived within the county and had been waiting over 1 year to get on the course, so I think myself privaleged that we are on the course so quite early I never seen anyone from our previous info session on our prep course so I imagine they are still waiting for a place.  Will update further after our next visit on Thursday then we have an all day one this coming saturday.  Hubbie was pleased he found a footie friend and surprise surprise there is even one man in our group my hubbie knows !!!!!


----------



## jessabella

congrats on the prep course..cant wait to hear what I have to look forward to..


----------



## kittykat1234

Hey,

Sorry i gavn't been on for a while, massive pc problems and work has been insane and also had a week off!! I have been trying to come on here on my phone but it's very hard to write anything!
So glad prep training isgoing well for you both xx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Half way through the intense Prep course and hubbie feels out of his depth he does not do classroom situations and is therefore finding it so hard to concentrate.  I keep telling him we only have 3 more sessions left and I just hope he hangs on in there.  To be honest the course is ok I am too not finding it terribly easy and looking forward to finishing too, there are some lovely people on the course with us, which will make it all the harder as the SW tutor said it may well be that as we live out of our local council area we shall be competing for children and as a rule they normally put 3 families forward for matching.  

Just hoping dh is not put off by it all and we manage to move onto HS next.


----------



## kittykat1234

Hey,

Sounds like it's all going well for you both and very similar to any other experiences and feelings i have heard from people at this stage, hang on in there as the result will be worth it, i am sure dh will, you have both come this far 

I am getting very nervous about the course, mainly cause i am doing it alone, but i will just take a deep breath and do my best!

Keep us posted and good luck xxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well last day of Prep course tomorrow and then the SW said we should be allocated a SW for home study within 3 weeks they are busy getting the last group to panel so she said hopefully it wont be any longer, am getting really excited now feel as if we are getting somewhere, hoping we can get quite freqent home studies so it can be done and dusted quick, my work is very flexible and my dh is self employed so really we can take any appointments going


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Prep course all finished now the SW team will be meeting on 2nd June to allocate us our SW for our Home Study so really excited now.


----------



## ❣Audrey

Fantastic news!!! Massive congratulations! xxx


----------



## kittykat1234

Excellent - things are really moving for you guys then!!

Sooo pleased!! xx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

We had our official letter today to say our SW has been allocated and we should hear from her in about a week with regards to booking in our Home Study dates, as me and DH are very flexible on our dates and also we are nearly finished on the homework, I am hoping we can have them a week apart to get it moving more quicker


----------



## ❣Audrey

Excellent news! xxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

No phone call as yet I guess they must be busy my CRB is nearly completed been checking it online for updates and should be sent out next week so pleased about that.  Just wish our SW would call and make first appointment then I would be happy


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Phone call today Whoppee to say our first Home Study Visit will be Tuesday 29 June 2010 at 9.30 am.  So well happy


----------



## ❣Audrey

Fantastic news chick! xxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well today is the day for the HV and I have cleaned and tidied, only just under 2 hours til she arrives, dh has gone off to work hope he gets home in time.  I hope that we can answer all the questions feeling nervous and hope I dont talk silly.  Will let you know later how it all goes.


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well 1st HV completed to be honest it was a sort of introduction meeting getting to know us and us getting to know her, she explained the process again and left us with a blank Form F to give us some ideal as to what needs to be completed.  I have booked in our medicals with our doc who state that it should only take 30 mins each and will cost us £65 I thought that it would take longer and also cost alot more.  I have already completed some of the homework so it just needs tidying up.  She is coming back to see us both individually on 13 July 2010, and then on 24 july and then cannot come again til the end of August due to her holidays, she anticipates that we can hopefully go to panel around 9 Dec 2010.  She asked us about our plans to return to work after the placement and after adoption leave has been taken,  as my dh is self employed running his own business our plan was to be that I would drop the child off at school in the morning and dh would pick the child up after school, so in effect the child would be spending time with me before school and with dh after school..  She seemed a bit miffed and said it would be better if one of us was to give up work altogether or at least work part time.  We hopefully want a child of school age.  She also said that with our local LA it is all down to competitive matching and that if a couple were willing to give up work they would have preference over us,  I was a little annoyed at this as we both have to work to pay our mortgage and bills.  We are not planning to leave the child with a child minder after or before school so if the child is at school I cant see it being a problem us working around the school hours.


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well HS is going well having our 3rd one on the 27 July along with me having my medical the same day, dh CRB now all sorted so we feel as if we are moving on fast, our 4th HS will not be til end of Aug as SW is on holiday, she is very nice, seems to understand us and we are hoping to go to Panel on 9 Dec 2010 fingers crossed and everything goes ok, we have completed already alot of the homework and now have to do our personal history I have nearly finished mine which the SW should have this week then I have a week to get DH sorted and off to her so they are in before she visits on the 27,  I am finding the HS alot easier than I thought it would be, next visit she is talking about DH and my relationship, what impact having a child placed with have on our lives then a tour around the house to see what space we have she said the next Aug Appt she will be bringing along some old CPR's of children to find out what we can handle and what sort of child we would consider, so getting excited about that appointment.  Hope everyone else is happy and enjoying the adoption journey.  Take Care All


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well today is medical day and I am very nervous, especially about my BMI I have cut down on food and been taking more exercise so I will stick with it, I am sure that my BMI is not over 40 which is the cut off point for our LA, dh has his on thursday.  We have our 3rd HS today at 4pm, and then have to wait til the end of Aug as SW is on holiday, I haven't got anymore dates booked in yet, so hopefully we will have some more dates in September when she arrives today, the house is looking relatively tidy and clean, I have done this every time she has come yet she has yet to venture out of the lounge.


----------



## ❣Audrey

I hope your medical went well xxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

We had our much persponed 4th HS today, and was more interesting and productive as she was talking about the sort of age child we want to adopt, so was very informative, we originally were advised to go for a school age child 4 - 5 by our visiting SW due to shortage of young children however our allocated SW doing our HS stated we are better going for a child 2 - 6 as she has alot more younger children at present coming into the system and would not want us to miss out, so we had planned for all the nappies etc to be done, and no pushchair and now she seems to think we have a very good chance of getting a toddler, so even better, she came with some sample CPR's of children she has already placed so that we could get an idea of what to expect, she is hoping we are still on target for approval panel in Dec, she is contacting my ex hubbie and my new hubbies ex partner and she has made arrangements to visit our referees in person, so it seems like it is all falling in place now.

I feel alot happier and have started to decorate the bedroom, quite a lot more to do, but want to be ready for when the time comes.


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Tomorrow will be our 5th Home Study Visit I am puzzled as to what else she might cover as we have already covered alot of the stuff, one referee has been visited and 2 to go, one being tomorrow.  I am busy typing up our parts on the PAR report, going to hopefully finish it of this afternoon and tonight.  I am hoping she will give us a defo date for approval as she has previously said maybe Dec but more likely new year which i take to be Jan, dont know the date yet but might ask her as I shall need to book time off work.  Decorating of the bedroom has been going pretty slow however I feel we have plenty of time yet so it is not urgent and nor do I want to rush it, I have however picked up a few child books and dvd's at car boots lately, however these are always handy for our nephews and neices when they visit so wont be wasted.  Busy cleaning now.  Will report again tomorrow after SW has gone.
Hopefully she will have some feedback too on our medicals.


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well 7th and final HS completed and now just waiting for the SW to finish typing our report.  She is aiming to have it with us by 13 December, 2010 with panel date 6 Jan 2011, getting really nervous now however getting excited too.

SW did say that they have few boys in our age range so has expressed that it might be best for us to start looking now in BMP and CWW.


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well SW got us the PAR report today and apart from a few changes it is excellent, panel date is on track for 6 Jan 2011 just hope the snow keeps away.


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Tomorrow is our big day for approval and hoping and fingers crossed we get a YES, hoping for some   Thanks


----------



## skyblu

Good luck for tomorrow,I'm sure you will be o.k

We have our first home visit next Tuesday and I am really nervous.

I have enjoyed readying you diary and look forward to reading it when you get your lo.

Best of luck again.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## katedoll

I've enjoyed reading your diary.  GOOD LUCK for tomorrow,     Hope you get some sleep tonight    
Exciting times.  xx


----------



## Loobys

Good Luck for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

We had a yes at panel and are so very happy went out to lunch to celebrate


----------



## katedoll

Congratulations, really fantastic news   
Good luck and heres hoping that things move quickly ...  xxxxx


----------



## panorama

Congratulations!!! Hope you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Had a visit from our SW nothing to report seems that there are no children at all at present ready for adoption in my city seems strange they have none not even any unsuitable in a town my size,  I know it is only coming up to 6 weeks but getting really anxious with all the waiting.


----------



## Pink Lady 66

SW booked in to see us on 12 April when hopefully if there is no news, we are going to have access the south west adoption consortium so we can look further afield.

Know it hasnt been long in our wait since approval but each day is very slow however i know it will be 1 day nearer meeting our much wanted child.


----------



## katedoll

~that is good news.  Well done you for being patient, it will be worth it   
Good luck xxxxxxxx     
You'll soon be walking round the Mall at Cribbs Causeway with a buggy or at Bristol Zoo with a little one xxxxx Good luck xxxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well approved since 6 Jan 2011 and not a snifter of any child !!


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well after reading a couple of CPR we think we may have found a suitable child, seems ideal for us, and in our LA so hoping that the childs SW will like us and wish to proceed, our SW and childs SW are coming to visit us in July 2011 as our Sw is on holiday til then, cant wait, getting nervous and anxious at the same time.


----------



## Maccer

Congrats Lady Pink!


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well we had the visit and the childs SW loved us and wishes to proceed matching meeting this wednesday when hopefully we shall get a panel date and date for intros, so excited dont know what to say been a long wait but certainly worth it, however long it takes I really do say dont give up you will get your dream !


----------



## Mrs Dibbles

sounds great news congratulations


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well our lo has now been with us 7 weeks and finally we have gotten over our colds and are back on track....
Our routine is very good .....  on non nursery days we have an early morning walk down the local seafront to see all the boats ....  lo wraps up warm, by the time I get home he has dropped off to sleep ....  even though he sleeps 12 hours every night.

I am now managing to stay up later rather than be in bed by 7.30pm and also no longer feel constantly tired... I am even managing to get housework and washing (2 loads a day) done.  So feel that improvements have been made.
I am hoping to stay off work til September 12 when lo will then be in 5 sessions of nursery.. So need to look at long term child care and decide whether to apply for part time work...

I am so pleased that I can finally say I am enjoying it all now - and now know that the missing link in my life has now arrived .... we are all so happy.  Little one seems very happy and secure and we just love being his parents.  Xmas is coming and we have got him a bike (never had a bike, trike or anything mobile) so that should be fun for him.  Plus this weekend OH and DS are off on an aeroplane..

So it is all now going good

Hope that everyone else in early stages of placement are also managing to find their feet.


----------

